# anyone into riding quads of dirt bike?



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I love to, I wont be riding any after I crashed one a few weeks ago. ohh well, trucks are better


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

my dad has a quad so I jump on that every so often, im more of a dirtbike guy myself just wish I could afford a nicer one. I have to fix the honda xr100 for this summer, we bought parts to give it a little more power but its still going to be a slow old bike lol.


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

Lol,you should look into a Yamaha yz series bike


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

my friend had a yz 125 and 250, nice bikes. only yz I got to play with was my brothers friends yz 85. Fun little bike for sure. Road my uncles KTM a few summers back and that was awsome, IDK the model it was 2 stroke and has a light in the front, pretty big as well. if I got one I would want to play with a 125 and 250 and see whats better for me.


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

Definetly. I stick mostly to quads though


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

KTM is the only way to go. I used to have a 125 and a 250 but sold them.


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

i used to race until i crashed hard missed bow season. i raced kx250f and 450s


----------



## bigbuckboy12 (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh ya u can count on that!!! I just got a brand new 2012 yamaha raptor quad!!! It's beast. Also I have a little polaris predator


----------



## nonamebob (Mar 7, 2010)

^^^ Im jealous, love my 250 Yamaha Blaster tho


----------



## MXDirtrider (Jun 11, 2011)

I do and i have both, a TRX 450R and a CRF 250. Im a pretty big fan of Honda.


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

nomamebob gotta love them blasters


----------



## xcr 1.5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I've got an '07 Honda 250 recon. Mostly for farming and hunting.


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

got a 2009 yamaha rhino 700 sport and dad wants to get a 2011 can am 800r xm-r...hopefully!!


----------



## cableguy (May 20, 2010)

i love my yamaha ttr110:shade:. but im not riding like i used to after i scraped my knee and it got infected:hurt: its heeled know i got a little scar but im jumping holes and poping wheelies but not like i used to but im getting there


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

cableguy said:


> i love my yamaha ttr110:shade:. but im not riding like i used to after i scraped my knee and it got infected:hurt: its heeled know i got a little scar but im jumping holes and poping wheelies but not like i used to but im getting there


sorry forgot to log out my dad cableguy


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

nonamebob said:


> ^^^ Im jealous, love my 250 Yamaha Blaster tho


my uncle had one and that was fun when I was younger. I went to buy one last winter but when I got there it was ALOT smaller then I remembered them being. felt funny riding it and I passed. its hard finding any dirtbike or qaud for a good price  the hunt continues


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ive got a polaris predator 500 that I ride around the property it is pretty fast.


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

looking into getting a yamaha Warrior 350


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hunter-4-life, those Can-Ams are nice!!


----------

